# Motorbike/Antique bicycle ride to 65th Annual Holiday Motor Excursion



## oddball (Dec 14, 2021)

Motorbike/antique bicycle ride to the 65th Holiday Motor Excursion Sunday Dec. 26th, a gathering of over 200 antique autos. Meet at Merengue Bakery 417 S. Myrtle, Monrovia at 7am. Ride 2.5 miles to Arcadia Regional Park


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 14, 2021)

2019 was a blast 








						Motorbike Ride 12/29/19 | Arcadia, CA | 64th Annual Motor Excursion | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Posting on behalf of @oddball - A great event and ride in Arcadia, CA tomorrow 12/29/19 - the car show is 1932 and older so we're looking for riders to represent with early bicycles as well - BUT all riders and classic bicycles are welcome. Check out the flyer below and the link - looks like...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2021)

The weather is looking a bit iffy right now, but, so far, so good for Sunday.


Let’s hope this pattern holds up.


----------



## oddball (Dec 24, 2021)

Well looks like the air is gonna be nice and clean for the ride. I'm looking forward to this ride, one of our best events of the year. Make sure you dress in your best vintage.
Cliff


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

Ok, that’s a good sign!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2021)

Ok,
It’s a go for lift off!



Let’s Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2021)

It was a nice turn out today.
Not quite as many vintage rides as in past years, but there was definitely some quality over quantity.
Many vehicles I had never seen before, or even heard of.
Enjoy!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2021)

Of course, the Indian 4 was a personal favorite, but the one car that knocked my socks off, was that British made, 1952 Alvis.
I have never seen or heard of that car before.
What a beautifully made, straight six cylinder sports car.
The stuff that dreams are made of!
I heard later, that the owner, is also the proud owner of a KJ model Henderson motorcycle.
I knew there was something about that guy that I liked. Lol!
Great day, observing the rolling artwork of human ingenuity.
We are an amazing species, when we want to be.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 27, 2021)

*THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PHOTOS  !*


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow! Some beautiful machines and great pics! Love it!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## 1439Mike (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## stezell (Jan 3, 2022)

Isn't the guy with the Indian 4 on a few episodes of American Pickers? Him and his father had the bicycle room and a few years back his dad passed away. Definitely liking those boat tails. 
Sean


----------



## PatsBikes (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes that's Alex Trepanier, His Dad was Robert Trepanier. They owned Harry and Son's radiator shop in Rosemead, CA. for years.
Bob amassed a huge collection of vintage bicycles, motorcycles, and vintage cars. He passed away in 2013
And his Son Alex is carrying the torch.
Alex rode his 1912 Indian single in the 2016 Cannonball run from Atlantic City, NJ. to Carlsbad, CA.
Quite a feat!!  He is one of the nicest people you could ever meet.  # 109 Ride on Alex!
As far as I know The Family still has all of Bobs collection  Awesome stuff!
Thanks for letting me share, Pat


----------

